# Agar.io or Slither.io?



## N e s s (Apr 17, 2016)

Agar.io being a smash, free online game of 2015 has recently been found with a new rival game: Slither.io. Both games are fun, but which do you prefer over the other?

Just so you know, Agar.io is where you control a cell on a petri dish with other people online, trying to eat the other cells and become the highest on the leaderboard. 

However, in Slither.io theres a unique twist on the former game and instead uses the mechanics of the old atari game "Snake", to where if you run into a tail of a snake, you die and lose mass. This makes Slither.io a much easier game to play then agar.io, which I personally prefer over the other.

In case theres the offchance you haven't heard of either of these games, heres the links to both of them:[agar.io] [slither.io]


----------



## StarUrchin (Apr 17, 2016)

Agar.io is better in my opinion. I hope they make red team vs. blue team or did they already do that?


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 17, 2016)

Just played Slither.io. Seems a *lot* more strategic. I like both, but I'm thinking that I prefer this because you can't just run away from someone, because you can curl around and flank them and end up having them charging in to you, etc.


----------



## illuminati (Apr 18, 2016)

Wow! I did not realize that they'd created a new game. 

Slither.io is actually a bit more fun than I expected. However, I don't really like the layout as much as I like agar.io's. Though that could just be a personal preference -- it looks a little too 2007-ish while agar.io is just a little more modern, in my eyes. I don't know how to explain it. Slither.io is actually really cute though and I really the little google eyes on the snake things! They're cute. Though I hate how laggy and crowded it was -- but I could've just played at a bad time. 

Overall, I still like agar.io better but I think that slither.io will grow on me. (Hah.) And on a side note, here's to hoping that agar.io doesn't get a taste of its fame and make everything require purchasing, like all the other countless accessible-to-all-members games that suddenly start making you pay for everything. (Looking at you, Webkinz.)


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 18, 2016)

Had to try slither.io but I still prefer agar.io, both are fun but I'm really boss at agar.io


----------



## ellarella (Apr 18, 2016)

i like both, but agar.io feels better to play - the controls with the snake feels wonky


----------



## Piezahummy (Apr 18, 2016)

Well , to be honest , I prefer agor.io . A different version of agar.io


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 18, 2016)

i lik agar.io more. the snake thingy wasn't rly that fun ):< als oit was ugly sorr y



Piezahummy said:


> Well , to be honest , I prefer agor.io . A different version of agar.io



ssame lol


----------



## GalacticGhost (Apr 18, 2016)

tbh i've only played agar.io so i voted for that.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Apr 18, 2016)

I preferred cursors.io


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Apr 18, 2016)

I like agar.io better. Team mode is pretty fun and it's harder to be killed once you have enough points. In slither.io, you can die from a person who just started.


----------



## Akira-chan (Apr 19, 2016)

I like Agar.io more since its much more easy to understand the controls and Idk how to boost in the new snake game thingy


----------



## radioloves (Apr 20, 2016)

I like the old classic Agar.io, but the slithar.io is pretty fun as well. aughauh can't choose, but I went with Agar.io cx


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 23, 2016)

I've been playing slither.io a lot now, and I just got on the leader board for the first time, BLESSSSSS. But then some jerk-hole trapped me and I died and it was super tragic...


----------



## endlesssky (May 17, 2016)

I just play Slither.io and got really big on my first attempt. Then this tiny snake came and killed me! 

I like that you have to strategise more, but I like Agar.io better because of the way you sort of 'lock in' your safety when you get big. Also because of the funny skins.


----------



## Sgt.Groove (May 17, 2016)

Agar.io
Always love that game :3


----------



## Tensu (May 17, 2016)

I feel like slither.io has more strategy involved.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 17, 2016)

I feel like the inverse person on this thread because I've been watching lots of slither.io videos and it looks quite easy knowing all the tricks.

Agar.io looks pretty hard to play, but I know for sure I won't play either.


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (May 17, 2016)

neither because if it pops up as an ad for me i automatically hate it lol


----------



## oath2order (May 17, 2016)

never played either actually


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2016)

agar.io, i like when you just can float around, slither.io is too much "dont eat that color" crap going on.


----------



## princesse (May 18, 2016)

I like the simplicity of slither.io more than agar.io.


----------



## visibleghost (May 18, 2016)

Moko said:


> agar.io, i like when you just can float around, slither.io is too much "dont eat that color" crap going on.



sure u didnt mix them up now? lol in slither.io u can eat everything


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> sure u didnt mix them up now? lol in slither.io u can eat everything



ah maybe its your size going down only haha idek i just prefer the other still, more chill


----------

